# Boys Club 08-02-08



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I haven't posted a report in awhile...Lets see if I can stick to the new guidelines 

Date: 08-02-08
Time: Early
Location: Near Blue Hole
Bait: Shrimp
Target Species: Mangrove Snapper

The boys slayed'em. They caught more than I can count and had an awesome time. They were having so much fun, they forgot about the doughnuts in the boat.

When we were done, I cruised across a local flat lookin for a few reds, but none were seen. My oldest boy hooked a huge stingray though!

We kept a few of the snappy's to try. It was very good. The boys were pumped about bringin dinner home for the family [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]



















Tone


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Good job guys!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> They were having so much fun, they forgot about the doughnuts in the boat.


Figures. Bet you were happy. ;D
J/K man. Great job. Kids are the best.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thats the best right there, kids and pan fishing. You're definitely grooming a heck of fishing team there.  That one snapper is a fattie too.  

Donut thing is funny, kids slaying the fish instead of the donuts. Even though my boy loves to fish, usually one of the first things he says on a trip is are we gonna' stop for donuts?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Those snappa's do eat pretty good. Nice job on the boys club.

You never bring donuts when we fish. What's up with that?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

doughnuts.....easy to tell I was not there...


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Great report! I think they grew a foot since the last time you posted a report!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice job letting the kids have some fun!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

You did not forget the doughnuts did you?


----------

